# Boveda during curing



## gkap (Aug 4, 2020)

This is my first curing experience- I am in my 2nd week and my jars were reading 45percent humidity so three days ago I placed Boveda 62percent into my jars -
Today they are all reading 55-60 percent humidity- am I doing the right thing ?
I think I can kinda smell something different when burp them now - is this normal ? Maybe I will take some out of a few jars for an experiment...


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 4, 2020)

Never used them. Just burped my jars. Smells change as they cure. Long is it dont smell like mold.
Maybe someone else will chime in.


----------



## pute (Aug 4, 2020)

Personally I don't like them.  To moist for me.  And you are right it does change the smell.  I bet it you left those jars alone for a few days the humidity would be fine.  They will rehydydrate themselves.


----------



## boo (Aug 4, 2020)

go figure, I love the boveda packs, you can buy them in many strengths to dial in your buds...I like the 62% for the long haul...gotta take the buds out a day before you wanna smoke them because the keep them fresh...


----------



## Oldbay (Aug 4, 2020)

Sounds like you are doing it right and yes, the smells do change quite a bit over the first 2-3 weeks, gets some of the hay/grassy smells out of it.


----------



## boo (Aug 4, 2020)

if my water situation doesn't change soon I'll have zero plants worth smoking, it's been a hard spring and summer in my tents...


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 4, 2020)

Whats up with your water bro.


----------



## boo (Aug 4, 2020)

my water has so many minerals in it that they wont uptake nutes...they are slowly dying every time I feed them...gonna hook up my old ro system today...fill a glass with water and a half hour later the minerals settle to a white film on the bottom...super calcium situation


----------



## AladinSane (Aug 4, 2020)

I use and like the Boveda 62% humidity packs. Have used them for 4 or 5 years. Have smoked 2 and 3 year old weed that was just like fresh cured.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 4, 2020)

Im confused,, i thought minerals which are also in rain water would be good for your plants. Whats the ph of your run off.?


----------



## boo (Aug 4, 2020)

I've not looked at the run off since I figured out it was the water...my well is in limestone and it makes the water cloudy...leaves turn yellow and brown and I know damn well I've got plenty of nitrogen...


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 5, 2020)

I would check the run off. Just curious about the ph and how far off it is. I set on limestone and all my plants that are in the ground grow like crazy. You have to use an iron bar around here to dig because you hit limestone about 10" down. I know because i have fruit trees and such that i planted and its a pain in the ass digging holes. Good thing is my house never moves. No cracks or settling.


----------



## Surfer Joe (Aug 8, 2020)

you should start trying to catch your rainwater in a barrel.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 8, 2020)

Totally agree. I like using rain water. Problem is we haven't had any dang rain in along time.


----------



## WoodHippy (Aug 8, 2020)

Boveda 62% humidity packs are great for long term Storage.  Not for Curing. I always get a Good Dry Cure on the weed then use 62 for storage. 
The Harder the Boveda pack get the less useful it is.  To the point of being useless.  My 2 Cents YMMV


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 8, 2020)

^^^ That's what I do...


----------



## gkap (Aug 8, 2020)

My cure jars were around 45% H for a week so I put them in for two days - got them upto 60% and then took the packs out . Might work well ???


----------



## WoodHippy (Aug 9, 2020)

gkap said:


> My cure jars were around 45% H for a week so I put them in for two days - got them upto 60% and then took the packs out . Might work well ???


Sounds like you are right on track.  They do work both ways.  Once they get to 62 % Humidity.  They are able to remove moisture. But only for so long.


----------



## 2broke2smoke (Aug 9, 2020)

Boveda packs are great!!! I'm not just saying that because I am a boveda dealer(I have never sold one to anyone), but because they are the perfect storage solution.

The op stated that they wanted to use for curing.  The op also posted that the rh was 45%, and as it is widely believed that all curing stops at 55% rh, there was no cure going on.  The boveda packs have re-hydrated the overly dry bud, but in doing so did not start the cure  process up again.  

Boveda  packs can be quite useful in the curing process.  By not allowing the rh to drop to 55% you can keep the cure going for years if you are so inclined.

It was either spend a buttload of $$$ and build a humidor or buy boveda packs for me.  I became a dealer to save money because I buy the 67 gram 62% packs by the hundred

2b2s


----------



## AladinSane (Aug 23, 2020)

I have used the Boveda 62% packs for a few years now and love 'em for curing and long term storage. I had 2 and 3 year old flowers that was just like fresh stored flowers. They loose some flavor, but were as potent as ever. Also have some Boveda packs that have been in the jars for the duration (2-3 years) and still are soft. I did hear somewhere that there was a way to rejuvanate the hard packs in a microwave.


----------



## Witchking (Sep 12, 2020)

I have been interested in trying them. Not that I have much trouble keeping my buds moist. I may buy a few and experiment with a few containers.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 14, 2020)

boo said:


> go figure, I love the boveda packs, you can buy them in many strengths to dial in your buds...I like the 62% for the long haul...gotta take the buds out a day before you wanna smoke them because the keep them fresh...


AGREE with Boo Here 62% for long storage needs to dry out overnight , but I have rolled many a damp joint that burned fine right away.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 14, 2020)

AladinSane said:


> I have used the Boveda 62% packs for a few years now and love 'em for curing and long term storage. I had 2 and 3 year old flowers that was just like fresh stored flowers. They loose some flavor, but were as potent as ever. Also have some Boveda packs that have been in the jars for the duration (2-3 years) and still are soft. I did hear somewhere that there was a way to rejuvanate the hard packs in a microwave.


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 14, 2020)

Thank you brother Rooster.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 15, 2020)

yooper420 said:


> Thank you brother Rooster.


Yooper I have had some of the 62% B paks in jars over 2 yrs and they are still charged as long as I leave the jar closed or dip quickly in and out without letting in too much air.
But I do find the herb needs a day to dry to joint smoking consistency.


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Sep 15, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Yooper I have had some of the 62% B paks in jars over 2 yrs and they are still charged as long as I leave the jar closed or dip quickly in and out without letting in too much air.
> But I do find the herb needs a day to dry to joint smoking consistency.


These are a great product, I use them and they keep my flower perfect.yes ofcourse I'd pop the jar a day before smoking .


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 15, 2020)

Kyfarmerb said:


> These are a great product, I use them and they keep my flower perfect.yes ofcourse I'd pop the jar a day before smoking .


If you do take just enough weed you will need and store the pak back in sealed jar or it will dry out.
But I really like them too.


----------



## redtails (Sep 15, 2020)

putembk said:


> Personally I don't like them.  To moist for me.  And you are right it does change the smell.  I bet it you left those jars alone for a few days the humidity would be fine.  They will rehydydrate themselves.


I agree on too moist, and smell! Won't use them again!


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 16, 2020)

I date the packs when I put them in the jars. Have some 3 and 4 years old that are like new. The small ones will harden on ya though.


----------

